# is it just me?



## Elle72

Everytime I go to extend my tourist visa at the Moujammaa I feel more and more xenophobic behavior from the Egyptian Authorities. After a few visits I got used to the employees lack of manners but few days ago I got fed up and I raised my voice and told them exactly what I tought about them so the answer was we care less about tourists and don't need tourists. Do they actually think that Egypt can survive without Tourism? and after the way they treated the US aid agencies I feel a lot of antiamericanism in the air, I personally don't think they deserve the 1,2billion pf my tax money if they will continue treating Americans this way. During the Moubarak era tourists used to extend their visas up to 1 year with no questions asked now they don't give more than 3 months maybe they forgot that we are spending our dollars here, someone needs to remind them.


----------



## MaidenScotland

No. Ythey knowthat Egypt need tourism and I suspect you just got a .. Mubarak has gone and we can say and do what we want type. Sadly there are quite a few of them.

I was only reading yesterday but cant find the article about a British women and an Egyptian man who have launched a cruise boat down in Luxor and they are fully booked with great feed back, strange in one hand we are hearing tourists are not coming then I read this.


----------



## CatMandoo

MaidenScotland said:


> No. Ythey knowthat Egypt need tourism and I suspect you just got a .. Mubarak has gone and we can say and do what we want type. Sadly there are quite a few of them.
> 
> I was only reading yesterday but cant find the article about a British women and an Egyptian man who have launched a cruise boat down in Luxor and they are fully booked with great feed back, strange in one hand we are hearing tourists are not coming then I read this.


I heard something very similar Maiden. Yesterday called our driver in Sharm to confirm our airport pickup. I asked him how it was there, was it empty, or ok. He said that the hotels are at about 80% occupancy right now. (not sure how he got that info) So it seems maybe things are not really as bad as we hear??


----------



## MaidenScotland

CatMandoo said:


> I heard something very similar Maiden. Yesterday called our driver in Sharm to confirm our airport pickup. I asked him how it was there, was it empty, or ok. He said that the hotels are at about 80% occupancy right now. (not sure how he got that info) So it seems maybe things are not really as bad as we hear??




I also have coffee with a lady whose husband is a tour guide in luxor... she always says he is busy and away working


----------



## aPerfectCircle

Too bad they treated you that way, but believe me they don't treat Egyptians any better if not worth.

A quick note though about the 1.2 billion, since this is to maintain the peace treaty between Egypt and Israel. There is no party more keen on keeping the peace between them other than the USA and hence paying your tax money. No money no treaty it is just as simple as that and with the middle east already on the verge of a new regional war, well you do the math.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland
I was only reading yesterday but cant find the article about a British women and an Egyptian man who have launched a cruise boat down in Luxor and they are fully booked with great feed back said:


> Just wondering are they the couple who have 3 blocks of holiday flats in Luxor?


----------



## throknor

aPerfectCircle said:


> Too bad they treated you that way, but believe me they don't treat Egyptians any better if not worth.
> 
> A quick note though about the 1.2 billion, since this is to maintain the peace treaty between Egypt and Israel. There is no party more keen on keeping the peace between them other than the USA and hence paying your tax money. No money no treaty it is just as simple as that and with the middle east already on the verge of a new regional war, well you do the math.


its more like 3billion when u figure all the xtra stuff we pay for like all the MFO AND DIFFERENT THINGS THATS THE FIGURE IM TOLD LOL JS


----------



## Whitedesert

Elle72 said:


> Everytime I go to extend my tourist visa at the Moujammaa I feel more and more xenophobic behavior from the Egyptian Authorities. After a few visits I got used to the employees lack of manners but few days ago I got fed up and I raised my voice and told them exactly what I tought about them so the answer was we care less about tourists and don't need tourists. Do they actually think that Egypt can survive without Tourism? and after the way they treated the US aid agencies I feel a lot of antiamericanism in the air, I personally don't think they deserve the 1,2billion pf my tax money if they will continue treating Americans this way. During the Moubarak era tourists used to extend their visas up to 1 year with no questions asked now they don't give more than 3 months maybe they forgot that we are spending our dollars here, someone needs to remind them.


 Here I go again, against the stream, but I am just wondering. If you are a tourist, are you a permanent one? If so there is no such a thing as a permanent tourist visa. This was seriously abused under Mubaraks regime, but I think this can no longer be allowed? Not too sure that the funding you are referring too is related to your visa application. If you pay tax in the US, then you could make a scene in a US public office, on not receiving good service, I am sure, but in Egypt? You could not be paying tax in Egypt, as you are apparantly a tourist (who seems to be overdoing the tourism thing a bit?). Must have seen all the sights, the pyramids by now, Sakara, the museum etc? Why would you need to renew a tourist visa, if needed then you are not a tourist, and a different kind of visa is now needed? Why would you be on this forum of expats in Egypt? Expats dont have tourist visa's do they?


----------



## Whitedesert

posted twice


----------



## gw4khq

Whitedesert said:


> Here I go again, against the stream, but I am just wondering. If you are a tourist, are you a permanent one? If so there is no such a thing as a permanent tourist visa. This was seriously abused under Mubaraks regime, but I think this can no longer be allowed? Not too sure that the funding you are referring too is related to your visa application. If you pay tax in the US, then you could make a scene in a US public office, on not receiving good service, I am sure, but in Egypt? You could not be paying tax in Egypt, as you are apparantly a tourist (who seems to be overdoing the tourism thing a bit?). Must have seen all the sights, the pyramids by now, Sakara, the museum etc? Why would you need to renew a tourist visa, if needed then you are not a tourist, and a different kind of visa is now needed? Why would you be on this forum of expats in Egypt? Expats dont have tourist visa's do they?


There is, as far as I know, no such thing as a dependent visa in Egypt, either (I was able to obtain a dependent visa when in China). As I am over retirement age and my wife works here I always apply to extend my touristic visa, which is still temporary for one year. I'm sure that there must be others in similar positions i.e. wishing to retire here.

Two weeks ago I applied at Mogamma for another year extension and received it without problem. I found the staff friendly throughout my 3 hour stay. The only thing I marvelled at was how my passport managed to get to the out counter through the apparent chaos behind.


----------



## Musical

gw4khq said:


> There is, as far as I know, no such thing as a dependent visa in Egypt, either (I was able to obtain a dependent visa when in China). As I am over retirement age and my wife works here I always apply to extend my touristic visa, which is still temporary for one year. I'm sure that there must be others in similar positions i.e. wishing to retire here.
> 
> Two weeks ago I applied at Mogamma for another year extension and received it without problem. I found the staff friendly throughout my 3 hour stay. The only thing I marvelled at was how my passport managed to get to the out counter through the apparent chaos behind.


Like you, I too am "dependent" on my wife in Egypt, as I took early retirement when I left England and she is working full-time here. We both hold renewable one -year "Temporary Residence for Non-Touristic" visas - the only difference between them is that mine states "Work is not Permitted". This is probably the appropriate one for you, I think.


----------



## Sonrisa

Musical said:


> Like you, I too am "dependent" on my wife in Egypt, as I took early retirement when I left England and she is working full-time here. We both hold renewable one -year "Temporary Residence for Non-Touristic" visas - the only difference between them is that mine states "Work is not Permitted". This is probably the appropriate one for you, I think.


THis Termporary residence Visa for non tourists is exactly what we have (except that ours are renewable every six months). YOur parter's employer should pay and process those.


----------



## Elle72

Whitedesert said:


> Here I go again, against the stream, but I am just wondering. If you are a tourist, are you a permanent one? If so there is no such a thing as a permanent tourist visa. This was seriously abused under Mubaraks regime, but I think this can no longer be allowed? Not too sure that the funding you are referring too is related to your visa application. If you pay tax in the US, then you could make a scene in a US public office, on not receiving good service, I am sure, but in Egypt? You could not be paying tax in Egypt, as you are apparantly a tourist (who seems to be overdoing the tourism thing a bit?). Must have seen all the sights, the pyramids by now, Sakara, the museum etc? Why would you need to renew a tourist visa, if needed then you are not a tourist, and a different kind of visa is now needed? Why would you be on this forum of expats in Egypt? Expats dont have tourist visa's do they?


first I pay them 1,2 billion of my tax money so they better treat me nice second as long as I am spending my dollars in their economy they got another reason to treat me nice. Third I can choose to stay as long as I want anywhere in the world as long as I am not illegally working or abusing their laws. But overall when u got a government employee who is representing his or her country in the hidious and impolite way that the employees do at the moujamaa what would that tell u about the country itself? No they better cut the crap and behave in a respectable manner.


----------



## Sonrisa

wow, so lucky, you can choose to stay anywhere in the world for as long as you want. 

Is that because of your dollars and your taxes , because of your lovely attitude in foreing lands or you simply have some sort of diplomatic status that allows you to stay anywhere for as long as whish?


----------



## JRL

Haha I don't think this person flips the whole bill for the aid money. Do you 911 your earnings here?? I find that when in a foreign land or state, you tend to be treated on how you treat others.


----------



## PoleDancer

JRL said:


> I find that when in a foreign land or state, you tend to be treated on how you treat others.


-ThumbsUpSmiley-



Elle72 said:


> But overall when u got a government employee who is representing his or her country in the hidious and impolite way . . . . . . . . . . what would that tell u about the country itself?












?


----------



## MaidenScotland

JRL said:


> Haha I don't think this person flips the whole bill for the aid money. Do you 911 your earnings here?? I find that when in a foreign land or state, you tend to be treated on how you treat others.




I think that is simplifying it...


----------



## Whitedesert

Elle72 said:


> first I pay them 1,2 billion of my tax money so they better treat me nice second as long as I am spending my dollars in their economy they got another reason to treat me nice. Third I can choose to stay as long as I want anywhere in the world as long as I am not illegally working or abusing their laws. But overall when u got a government employee who is representing his or her country in the hidious and impolite way that the employees do at the moujamaa what would that tell u about the country itself? No they better cut the crap and behave in a respectable manner.


 You know, as a general statement Americans are considered as really arrogant people. I believed that for a long time, until I met some really nice Americans right here in Cairo, and they are now considered very good friends. It is however not surprising to me that they often have to defend, not at our insistance I must add, other Americans, and often American foreign policy to us. You are so far out of line that it is not even possible to debate this. You are a guest in Egypt, and when in Rome you do like the Romans do. The US bought Mubarak, that we all know, but he is in jail and this country is on its way to democracy, even if a bit struggling without the US help. Egypt can do with the money, of cause, but the difference now is that it can no longer be blood money, like when King Mubarak ruled, exactly the way the US told him to. Maybe those people at the Mogamma is subtly trying to tell you that. Listen between the lines.


----------



## Elle72

Sonrisa said:


> wow, so lucky, you can choose to stay anywhere in the world for as long as you want.
> 
> Is that because of your dollars and your taxes , because of your lovely attitude in foreing lands or you simply have some sort of diplomatic status that allows you to stay anywhere for as long as whish?


hahaha good one u made me laugh u think I got an attitude  FYI I am married to an Egyptian. I was very nice and calm at the mojammaa until they lost my passport and refused to answer me about its whereabouts until I started to show an attitude then they actually found it. Imagine some rude gov employees loosing ur passport and treat u like u r a piece of garbage on top of that what would u do? u d smile and apologize? hell no


----------



## Guest

Elle72 said:


> hahaha good one u made me laugh u think I got an attitude  FYI I am married to an Egyptian. I was very nice and calm at the mojammaa until they lost my passport and refused to answer me about its whereabouts until I started to show an attitude then they actually found it. Imagine some rude gov employees loosing ur passport and treat u like u r a piece of garbage on top of that what would u do? u d smile and apologize? hell no


i have a 3 year Temporary Residence for Non-Touristic" visas work not primmitted. i am married to an Egyption lady we have children, my income is from outside just had it renewed last week, it was hell but the workers are doing there best under the circomestance. Sometimes a smile and kind words will do wonders with the under paid and lously working conditions that the staff suffer


----------



## MaidenScotland

Everyday every circumstance every person is different.

I know Elle . I was with her just after the passport incident.. Elle went to get her visa, she handed in her passport and was told to come back after 4 hours which she did only to be told that they didn't have her passport nor her paperwork... loosing her temper found it.
Elle speaks fluent Arabic so there was miscommunication..


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have never been to get my visa done so cannot comment on what happens but two friends told only this week.

One husband was aked if she (the wife) was Muslim.
The other husband was asked Why did you marry a foreigner are there no nice Egyptian girls..this couple have been married 30 years but she refuses to take an Egyptian passport so she has to renew her visa every year. Last year they were asked to show their marriage papers for the first time in 30 years for what reason they have no idea.

One can never tell what will happen when you go to official offices, every person is treated differently and that is part of the problem nothing is set and of course rules are never followed.


----------



## GM1

As wife of an Egyptian you can have a five-year residency. I will apply for it (the third time) next time I am in Hurghada.


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> As wife of an Egyptian you can have a five-year residency. I will apply for it (the third time) next time I am in Hurghada.




Elle can get her visa but she was complaining about the attitude she was met with..loosing her passport, denying they had the passport and the paper work then finding it after she lost her temper.


----------



## Sonrisa

I understand that she lost her temper, who wouldn't have. I find that losing my temper is sometimes the way I get things done here. 

What annoyed me is that her comments implied that she deserved a better treatment because of her being american and that she has the right to stay anywhere in the world for as longs as she wants.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> I understand that she lost her temper, who wouldn't have. I find that losing my temper is sometimes the way I get things done here.
> 
> What annoyed me is that her comments implied that she deserved a better treatment because of her being american and that she has the right to stay anywhere in the world for as longs as she wants.





Yes sadly that is a problem with some Americans.. they think they deserve better treatment.. sadly us Brits are also guilty.


----------



## GM1

MaidenScotland said:


> The other husband was asked Why did you marry a foreigner are there no nice Egyptian girls..this couple have been married 30 years but she refuses to take an Egyptian passport so she has to *renew her visa every year.*


I was writing about this case, she can apply for a three- or five-year residency.

If they had lost my passport, I would have lost my temper too!


----------



## Whitedesert

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes sadly that is a problem with some Americans.. they think they deserve better treatment.. sadly us Brits are also guilty.


 Visa arrangements between governments are generally reciprocal agreements. I strongly suggest a 3/5 year residency visa is applied for. A tourist visa, which is where this began is a visa for tourists. Can you imagine an Egyptian with a 5/10 year B1/B2 american visa walks into the consular services in Atlanta and demands that the maximum period of stay of 6 months be extended without being able to comply to the following: 
_The standard length of admission for a B1/B2 visa is 6 months in most ports but as with most admissions it is up to the determination of the inspecting officer. Most people who are tourists can not afford to be away from their homes or jobs for more then 6 months. Some one who is coming for medical care might request up to a year for the treatment. With the proper documentation an officer can grant that request without having to consult with a Supervisor. Most other people if you are looking to gain admission for more then 6 months you are either looking to do something that is not permitted by law on a tourist visa or looking to illegally work in the U.S. Just remember a visa only gets you on the plane to come to America. It is 100% up to the inspecting officer if you get admitted or returned home. Getting caught in a lie is the fastest way to find yourself on a plane back home. This is quite understandable, so why should anyone be able to renew a tourist visa in Egypt continiously? I dont condone bad treatment, but their is clearly more to it than just that.:juggle:_


----------



## hurghadapat

Whitedesert said:


> Visa arrangements between governments are generally reciprocal agreements. I strongly suggest a 3/5 year residency visa is applied for. A tourist visa, which is where this began is a visa for tourists. Can you imagine an Egyptian with a 5/10 year B1/B2 american visa walks into the consular services in Atlanta and demands that the maximum period of stay of 6 months be extended without being able to comply to the following:
> _The standard length of admission for a B1/B2 visa is 6 months in most ports but as with most admissions it is up to the determination of the inspecting officer. Most people who are tourists can not afford to be away from their homes or jobs for more then 6 months. Some one who is coming for medical care might request up to a year for the treatment. With the proper documentation an officer can grant that request without having to consult with a Supervisor. Most other people if you are looking to gain admission for more then 6 months you are either looking to do something that is not permitted by law on a tourist visa or looking to illegally work in the U.S. Just remember a visa only gets you on the plane to come to America. It is 100% up to the inspecting officer if you get admitted or returned home. Getting caught in a lie is the fastest way to find yourself on a plane back home. This is quite understandable, so why should anyone be able to renew a tourist visa in Egypt continiously? I dont condone bad treatment, but their is clearly more to it than just that.:juggle:_


_

People can re-new or extend their tourist visa because the Egyptian Government allow it to be done....also not everyone comes on an ex-pat package to work neither does everyone fulfill the requirements which would allow them to qualify for a 3 or 5yr residents visa._


----------



## Maireadhoey

All of these applications come down to the competency of the staff involved. A friend (non muslim) sent his and his wifes passport in for visa renewal through his company. They were returned a week later and he was called to HR to collect them. A very uncomfortable clerk asked when he had taken his second wife? His paperwork had come back with residency for 2 wives, it took a lot of convincing on his part to get it chased up as a paperwork error, and even more so with his wife!


----------



## hyper_janice

GM1 said:


> As wife of an Egyptian you can have a five-year residency. I will apply for it (the third time) next time I am in Hurghada.


I don't mean to sound dense, but why would you need a 5-year residency?

When I fly in from America (every time), I show them my marriage license and they say I don't need a Visa. I know this is not the same as other countries. Most require some kind of paperwork for you to live in the country. 

What is the advantage of having a 5-year residency?


----------



## GM1

I don't have to carry my marriage license. I never have it with me.


----------



## Whitedesert

Maireadhoey said:


> All of these applications come down to the competency of the staff involved. A friend (non muslim) sent his and his wifes passport in for visa renewal through his company. They were returned a week later and he was called to HR to collect them. A very uncomfortable clerk asked when he had taken his second wife? His paperwork had come back with residency for 2 wives, it took a lot of convincing on his part to get it chased up as a paperwork error, and even more so with his wife!


 He, he, just LOVE that one. I'll tell the clerk "Yes, I am getting into the Egyptian thing, mate, I have two wifes now and considering a third" Would tell my wife she better pull up her socks because a sexy 21 year old is moving in soon to help her keeping the old guy happy!"


----------



## DeadGuy

The worst part about any "official" paperwork that needs to be done in Egypt is dealing with those idiots behind the desks, cause there are NO rules for them to follow, just as _simple_ as that! If the idiot/b!tch behind the desk decided that you're gonna have a rough day, then you will, and for the lamest reasons on Earth!

As for Maireadhoey's post and the 2 wives' _error_, mind asking if they wrote the imaginary wife's name? And whether it was actually sorted out? Or he still got 2 wives on papers? This can be a really serious issue.......Not sure how serious it is for an expat, but it would be a really serious issue if this happened to an Egyptian Copt......


----------



## Maireadhoey

As for Maireadhoey's post and the 2 wives' _error_, mind asking if they wrote the imaginary wife's name? And whether it was actually sorted out? Or he still got 2 wives on papers? This can be a really serious issue.......Not sure how serious it is for an expat, but it would be a really serious issue if this happened to an Egyptian Copt......[/QUOTE]

Yes the second wife was named, and she appeared to be Lebanese. It took one week to mess it up and 4 months to have it rectified. I always wondered about the poor woman who now found herself married to another man, and how that went down with her real husband.


----------



## DeadGuy

Maireadhoey said:


> Yes the second wife was named, and she appeared to be Lebanese. It took one week to mess it up and 4 months to have it rectified. I always wondered about the poor woman who now found herself married to another man, and how that went down with her real husband.


It takes less than a minute to make a mistake with the paperwork......

But 4 months to get things back on track isn't bad, at all..........I know someone in the "city" where I live who spent about 3 years trying to correct his daughter's "religion" on her National ID.......Bribed half the bloody clerks to get it sorted THAT quick too


----------



## Guest

hyper_janice said:


> I don't mean to sound dense, but why would you need a 5-year residency?
> 
> When I fly in from America (every time), I show them my marriage license and they say I don't need a Visa. I know this is not the same as other countries. Most require some kind of paperwork for you to live in the country.
> 
> What is the advantage of having a 5-year residency?


I feel the victim of sexual discrimination.

I am the foreign husband of an Egyptian national and father to my Egyptian children, and* I have to have *a visa. While at the BA checkin, I noticed the visa requirements for Egypt on the computer screen “_Wife of Egyptian nations do not need a visa”_ On the BA checkin screen,


----------



## aykalam

farrell said:


> I feel the victim of sexual discrimination.
> 
> I am the foreign husband of an Egyptian national and father to my Egyptian children, and* I have to have *a visa. While at the BA checkin, I noticed the visa requirements for Egypt on the computer screen “_Wife of Egyptian nations do not need a visa”_ On the BA checkin screen,


really?  when was this?


----------



## GM1

hyper_janice said:


> I don't mean to sound dense, but why would you need a 5-year residency?
> 
> When I fly in from America (every time), I show them my marriage license and they say I don't need a Visa. I know this is not the same as other countries. Most require some kind of paperwork for you to live in the country.
> 
> What is the advantage of having a 5-year residency?


I need the residency because the traffic police (morour) asks for it when you apply for a driving licence (at least that is the case in Hurghada).


----------

